# What color is the Mustang?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Roan for sure, can't tell if he is a buckskin or dunskin from these. The dark spots are call "corn spots" or "corn marks." Basically he had an injury to the skin (such as a bite mark) and the hair grows back without the white roan hairs mixed in.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunskin + roan would be crazy. It would be hard to breed that intentionally, much less pull it off the range where most of the horses are bay. Thank you ND appy!


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

He's a roan. Hard to tell if bay or buckskin, Imo he's a buckskin roan! 
Nice boy!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

what range did he come from? sometimes you can figure out what color they are that way too based off the color genetics of the herd. just a thought. haha 

btw - where are you? looks like northern nv to me. i live near the palomino valley blm facility so i see the horses every day. i love it!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> what range did he come from? sometimes you can figure out what color they are that way too based off the color genetics of the herd. just a thought. haha
> 
> btw - where are you? looks like northern nv to me. i live near the palomino valley blm facility so i see the horses every day. i love it!


Hey neighbor! I am about an hour outside of Palomino valley, in Dayton. I know she got him at the local BLM auction... I don't know if he is local though. Around here there are two large herds of mostly bays, and a couple paints. I have seen a couple Appaloosas here and there, but never a dilute (running in a herd).:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a dun roan. the horse has mane frosting and a dorsal stripe.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

christabelle said:


> Hey neighbor! I am about an hour outside of Palomino valley, in Dayton. I know she got him at the local BLM auction... I don't know if he is local though. Around here there are two large herds of mostly bays, and a couple paints. I have seen a couple Appaloosas here and there, but never a dilute (running in a herd).:


well the blm would have his herd information - what herd/location he came from and typically if you talk to any of the wranglers or managers they know a lot about the different traits of each herd. it's quite helpful if you're wondering about a specific horse, etc. perhaps you could ask? 

he is cute though! my roommate has two mustangs that she adopted from the BLM facility here. one is a tank of a mare - maybe 14.3hh and almost as wide (haha). she looks very spanish in build and movement (grulla as well) which seems to be a trait of her herd. the other is a paint gelding who is maybe 15hh and he has a lot of tb look/movement to him but with some appy type influence (short/sparse mane and tail). also indicative of the herd he came from.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a question, it may be dumb, but I am gonna ask it anyway. What is would make this color a roan vs. dun or buckskin. I know that roan has several variations but what makes it a roan? 

I do love this boys coloring though, I am a sucker for the dorsal strip. The mare I rode in college had one, and tiger stripping on her legs.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Roan is just where that have white hairs mixed in with the base color of their coat. I am pretty sure he is buckskin or dun (dun has the dorsal stripe and leg barring). He seems to have a slight dorsal that goes partway up his but, it fades and disappears far before his mane though. I also don't see leg barring. I just think he has crazy coloring for a mustang. He has a big old head, and the smoothest trot I have ever sat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That could be just countershading since it disappears. That would mean no dun.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

mustangs come in every color of the (horsey) rainbow. at least in my experience. i think there is possibly every color out there currently. so much fun to look at them.


----------

